# Feeding time for my Mala



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Hits a chunk of beefheart then some market shrimp. He's 10" in this vid.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He's a mean looking bastard, Cool


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one sweet looking fish.

thanks for posting the video

btw how big is his tank?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> thats one sweet looking fish.
> 
> thanks for posting the video
> 
> btw how big is his tank?


Tank is a 50g breeder.. 48x18x13 (same footprint as a 75 just shorter).. my Red wolf is in another tank just like it in an over / under configuration.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never actually seen a 50B before. That's a sweet tank. 
Who makes it?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup.

the over under thing seems a bit of a pain as you can't see the fish properly withough getting on your knees. but it does save on space i guess


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Yea it's a pain but thats why the mala is in the bottom tank. He doesn't move much anyway unless it's feeding time.

exodon.. glass cages built these tanks. They are great for bottom dwellers. I used to keep poly's in one and violet gobies in the other.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

@ 13", it will work for more then bottom dwellers, i would think. a poly tank would be awesome.
i think i need a couple for mt CL grow outs, and for my dat's.

time to get a hold of glass cages.
thanks bro


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful wolf, looking good!!!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Real sweet fish man. The video is great too.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thats an awesome fish. he hits that food hard.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.. he's at 10.5" now. Can't wait till he's a 14"+ BEAST.


----------

